# Atienza Kali NH training Group Review



## Delta (Jul 27, 2005)

Recently we had the pleasure of having Guro Carl Atienza to Derry, New Hampshire to continue the training of the NH AK training group

Training started at 8am Saturday morning. Guro Carl Spent the first 4 hours working on the Atienza Kali Hand assister evolution 1. The Hand assistor is a small blade usually around 4-5 inches long and legal in most places to Carry. Its called the hand assister due to the fact that these techniques also feed into Atienza Kali Empty Hands. 

We split up into two groups. The first group drilled the feeder 1 portion of the evolution and the second group drilled the feeder 2 Once the basic techniques where drilled in we then began working on The defensive sequence, then the Aggressive sequence, Random order then Zombie drills. 

After Lunch The public seminar began. The Focus of the seminar was Blade Awareness. This seminar focus on teaching how deadly a blade could be, how Fast it could be pulled and how Projectiles can be used in a combat situation.

Guro Carl began the seminar with a bang. While discussing How a blade can be used and concealed Guro Carl Pulled out two live blades that were hidden on him and projectile them into large pieces of Cardboard. The suddenness of this along with the realization that a blade can be pulled fast and thrown with accuracy was an eye opener for everyone at the seminar especially the law enforcement personal that attended.

The next 4 hours Guro Carl covered the difference between a victim and a fighter mentality and how to use it to your advantage. Controlling your opponent with a blade. The hand assistor ready stances. Various Targets to be used with the hand assistor, primarily thrust. And finished up with Feeder 2 entries to go through the four phases of Atienza Kali 

-Phase 1-basic combat entries

-Phase 2- behind elbow control

-Phase 3- Joint lock control or throw 

-Phase 4- Ground Control 

Sundays training Started at 9am. Sundays training was spend completely on the sword phase 1 evolution. This evolutions where designed to teach AK students how to be and deal with all 12 fighter types that the Atienza brothers have cataloged. (This is ever expanding ) 

After making it through all of the phase 1 two man drill. Guro Carl showed us how to break down the evolution into RCEs which are Real Combat Exercises. Isolation of the evolution are taken and drilled with fast, hard energy. As if actually being attacked. 

The entire weekend was amazing and the training was of the highest caliber. And I think everyone that meet and trained in Atienza Kali is defiantly hooked. We will be having Guro Carl up again in order to continue our training as a Remote Training Group. If you are in The NH area and would like more information please Contact Chris Konelas at Ckonelas@verizon.net or visit his web site http://www.neamausa.com 

For more Information on Atienza Kali please go to www.Atienzakali.com


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for this review! Sounds like a great seminar!


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 28, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Guro Carl.  Highly skilled martial artist and a really great guy to boot!


----------



## Knarfan (Jul 29, 2005)

Great reveiw ! 

I would also highly recammend Atienza Kali .:asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 30, 2005)

Nicely written review.  Makes me want to atend a seminar like this if ever in my area of the country.

Mark


----------

